# 125 Gallon Asian River Tank Build



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

125 gallon Build will have 6 Reticulated Hillstream Loach, 6 Butterfly Hillstream Loach, 6 Angelicus Botia Loach, 10 White Cloud Minnows, 10 Denison Barb, lots of rock and driftwood wih plants that you would find in Asian stream beds. Filteraion may seem much these fish need high oxygen levels in aquarium water and come from fast moving streams. I will be running 3 Aqua-clear 110 power-heads and the Fluval FX5 External Canister Filter, 2 Marineland Emperor 400 Pro Series and from the sump I will be running a Mag Drive Pump 1800 this will be an interesting set-up when I get done.. I am doing this slowly as some of the fish are rare and very pricey.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds very neat!I think its missing something though...

*AHEM*Betta dimidiata *Cough cough*

Seriously though,I am doing my own bioptope too,and so I will be watching to see how yours turns out.Keep us posted!


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

I am along for the ride.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

sounds like a very nice build, looking forward to seeing the process


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My initial feeling is that you've gone overboard with the flow idea. A FX5 is a big filter that will pump a lot of water (rated for a 400g tank, 600gph). Do a custom outlet and you will have more than enough flow for what you want to do. The 110 powerheads flow 900gph. 3 will blow your fish out of the tank, IMO. Also IMO, HOB filters don't do very well for big tanks. The problem is the bio-media capacity...just not enough. I would look into a second canister of some type, and not get the 400s.


----------



## lamiskool (Jun 17, 2011)

pictures now! haha sounds like this is going to be great!


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> My initial feeling is that you've gone overboard with the flow idea. A FX5 is a big filter that will pump a lot of water (rated for a 400g tank, 600gph). Also IMO, HOB filters don't do very well for big tanks.


I have a 150 tall with an FX-5 and 2 emporer 400's and the fish love the flow. The FX-5 would probably be enough by itself but I use the Emporer's for the extra capacity of the wheels and for gas exchange across the top. It may be fine adding a couple of powerheads if he has a 150 long . My tank is 48"long x24" front to back and 30" tall.I love the tall tanks,my next investment will be a 220 tall.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

In the wild the Hillstream loaches and other fish come from streams with flow rates of over 14,000 fpm. Filtration wise I have had 20 years in the industry working for Marineland and Sea World combined. As this is a concept I am working on and taking my time on the build a few thing may change I am retired now and wish to enjoy my passion of fish keeping, my first aquarium i was 10 years old I am almost 56 years old now....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not downing the idea, just giving my opinion. I never said anything about the amount of filtration you're trying for. Can't overfilter. Just IMO there are much better filters out there other than HOB filters for larger tanks, but if you're staying loyal to the brand I understand. On the flow rate, the loaches you get, unless you are catching them in the wild, were not raised or born in that environment. The plants will probably dis-like that flow more than the fish. Good luck with the project. Look forward to the pics.


----------

